# My PS3 controller disconnects while charging?



## roywhj (Nov 16, 2012)

I use a USB extension with the standard charger while playing and charging and the control will randomly turn off. At times when I check to see how much power it has on the XMB, it shows " - ". Is there a reason why this happens? Perhaps using the extension cord? I usually end up charging the control on the PC. Does that affect it?


----------

